

Young Women's Dating Behavior: Why/Why Not Date a Nice Guy? - victorhn
http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007%2Fs11199-005-6758-z

======
lifeguard
Men, try this experiment:

In a social setting, approach a lady from behind, and tap her on the shoulder.
When she turns to look at you say, "Oh. I'm sorry. Never mind." Turn and walk
away saying nothing else. This lady will pursue you all night to talk to you
and learn why you rejected here. If you then later start to flirt with her,
she will feel a rush that she won you over.

My point is females do not use rational thinking when determining if a male is
attractive. I doubt males do when thinking about females, either!

